

Sony open source WebGL for Android - patrickaljord
https://github.com/sonyericssondev/WebGL

======
patrickaljord
Full article: [http://developer.sonyericsson.com/wp/2012/01/25/webgl-
implem...](http://developer.sonyericsson.com/wp/2012/01/25/webgl-
implementation-for-xperia-phones-released-as-open-source/)

a demo: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmOrgU-NqhM>

